# Will banking with HSBC,England help improve credit rating?



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

We have got an appointment with HSBC to open an account in England to allow our credit scoring to improve by the time we end up in Canada.Do u think this is the right thing to do?


----------



## minimouse (Oct 18, 2011)

We're settling up our accounts with HSBC at the moment not sure what you mean by credit scoring but for us they allow us to have a higher credit limit, better bank accounts with less fees.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Our credit rating needs to improve I think before we'll b allowed credit cards and finance.Thought if we had a year with HSBC in England it might help us with HSBC in Canada knowing we r good customers x


----------



## minimouse (Oct 18, 2011)

When you arrive you'll have no credit rating in Canada so you need to build it up here but HSBC are international so your can use HSBC Canada as you bank.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Can we open up an account in Canada while we are in England.Might be worth emailing them.


----------



## minimouse (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, we should have done this before we left NZ but didn't really have time to think out options through.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Do you know if we can just open an account with a minimum amount in or wud u hav to hav a lot of money in and direct debits coming out?We were told in HSBC that your credit rating is better when all direct debits are coming out of account and wages going in and obviously we can't do that if still in England and also banks usually need utility bills etc to prove yourself x


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

We were (are) HSBC premier customers in the uk. We opened a HSBC Canada account when we landed which was easy and HSBC Canada accepted our uk credit history and we had a credit card straight away. I have linked accounts for worldwide online banking and all works smoothly so far. Hope that helps.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Oh thanks for that David.Did you have to have anything in writing from the bank or do HSBC do that?


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

No problem. We had our account details and that's all I presume they check stuff out between the account managers. We hadn't been hand customers for that long but the premier tag seems to help and they make a big deal of being an international bank. Means you get up and running quickly but can change later if needed.


----------

